# Crow tactics



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Have you ever tried to run a crow down on the road when they are feeding on road kill? You know why it is virtually impossible? There is always another crow close by that warns the other one of the oncoming CAW CAW CAW

I know that was a groaner, but if you are from the east coast you will really appreciate it.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

:rollin: :rollin:

Give my brother a moment as he is still thinking......


----------

